# Pittsburg Police Officer Stabbed in Neck



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A nice try at less lethal, too much restraint nearly cost an officer his life. They should have shot him.






Pittsburg Police Officer Stabbed in Neck While Attempting to Detain Man With Knife:

On Monday afternoon, Pittsburg Police Officers responded to the 200 block of Warren Way for a domestic incident between the resident and his adult son, *Mark Mora*, 33 of Pittsburg.

The resident stated Mora and he were involved in an argument and Mora was armed with a knife. The resident additionally stated as Mora attempted to re-enter the house he was unable to open the screen door to the residence. According to the family, Mora then attempted to stab the father through the screen door with the knife he was in possession of.

As officers arrived on scene they located the man near the intersection of West 17th Street and Mildred Avenue.

Officers determined the man was still in possession of the knife and when instructed to drop the knife on the ground he refused. Officers noted the man was acting irrationally and continued to refuse to obey officer's directions to put the knife down. Officers continued to give the man directions for almost ten minutes, the man continued to refuse to obey officer's directions. In an effort to safely detain the man, officers utilized a less-lethal projectile and taser device.

Neither of these devices were effective on detaining the man or getting him to drop the knife. A police K9 was then utilized in an attempt to safely detain the man. The K9 grabbed hold of the man's arm and was eventually able to drag him to the ground. This allowed officers to attempt to detain the man in handcuffs.

While attempting to handcuff the man, one of the officers involved was stabbed by the man as he deliberately reached back and jabbed the officer in the neck with the open blade. Additional officers were able to forcefully remove the knife from the man's and ultimately place the man into custody.

The officer whom was stabbed received a minor laceration to the neck area and was treated on scene and later received additional medical treatment at an area hospital.

Mora, was later transported to the county hospital for treatment and then later transported to county jail. Mora was being charged with attempted assault with a deadly weapon on his father, assault with a deadly weapon on the police officer, felony resisting arrest and being under the influence.

This investigation remains active and additional details regarding the incident are not available at this time.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

This type of LL response will only get worse. It’s getting to be expected that cops seek cover, call for help, allow the suspect to run the show, use LL, etc, because WE Created the emergency, so we will be blamed for using lethal force.

Total utter BULLSHIT.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Glad to see the officer wasn’t killed. The outcry from the national news media would’ve started riots calling for accountability from the responsible assailant and his extended family.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

And that's the problem. The amount of force to decisively disabled a knife-wielding attacker will always be made out to be excessive by our friends in the media


----------

